# Do you use anti-parasite meds and why?



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I use comfortis for fleas, because Im a groomer and I often bring my dogs into the office with me. We have a lot of dogs come in absolutely infested with fleas, and I dont like bringing my work home with me LOL. 

As for internal parasites, we only treat as needed, the puppies were dewormed with strongid regularly, and Jamie was as well. We have panacur on hand for deworming if needed. but, no one's fecals have come back positive so we really havent used anything.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I use Advocate monthly, which kills fleas, lungworm, heartworm, and host of other nasties. Topped up with Drontol every three months for roundworm.

The only thing this mix doesn't kill is ticks, and I do have to watch out for them. Luckily, we've got our hands all over the dog all the time (he is NOT a Vulcan), so never had a problem finding them.

Lungworm is the one that worries me most, although I love the flea control. When I think back 20 years to the constant spraying and bombing I had to do, which STILL didn't control fleas, I am very grateful.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Is lungworm very common in teh UK? Wow.

I use frontline as needed for ticks. I use either heartguard or Sentinel for heartworms and internal parasites (fleas with sentinel, but we have never had a flea problem).


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Forgot to post mine.
I used to use Revolution and now use Advantage Multi.
Originally I wasn't going to use any at all but decided to take the risk because I track regularly, go through forests and go to the lake often. So, it's one of those the lesser of two evils I guess. But, from time to time, I get confused as to which one really is the more evil of the two. That's why I asked you all here.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Is lungworm very common in teh UK? Wow.
> 
> I use frontline as needed for ticks. I use either heartguard or Sentinel for heartworms and internal parasites (fleas with sentinel, but we have never had a flea problem).


Yes, real problem with it, and it's not nice. Carried by slugs and snails, which LOVE this climate!


----------



## Izzie (Aug 31, 2010)

I use Revolution, just a drop at the base of the neck once every month. That way im sure she wont get any parasites from her adventure outsides. I take it at the vet and it protects against a load of parasites !


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I worm everyone every other year. I use K9 Advantix about 5 months out of the year...July - Nov. Occasionally in Dec. I also treat my lawn for grubs and fleas in the summer.


----------



## kime1701 (Aug 31, 2010)

Teffy, your thread was the reason that I finally joined this forum. I recently lost my standard to transitional cell carcinoma (bladder cancer). I started researching this cancer and found so much info on flea and tick and pesticides being a contributer to this diseise. They said that tcc has increased in dogs 10 years old by 200% since the year 2000. These type of preventions came out in the early 90's. Nice timeline huh? I will definately use anything like this sparingly on Kess. I know it is like you said which is the lesser of the evils but we really need to research what we put on our dogs. I just listened to my vet and thought he knew best. I should have done more.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

No fleas in utah, ticks are VERY limited, I've only ever seen one on a deer I shot, don't use any flea preventative on my dogs.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> No fleas in utah, ticks are VERY limited, I've only ever seen one on a deer I shot, don't use any flea preventative on my dogs.


NO FLEAS?!?! How is that possible? Paradise ... I'm moving.


----------



## dazydaizee (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't use any chemicals on my dogs. I am a dog groomer and I see my fair share of fleas (especially this year). My dogs come to work with me every day. If I find fleas on a dog (because nobody ever likes to tell us before hand), I sprinkle food grade diatomaceous earth down on the floors around the grooming table and cage where the infested dog is, and a line around my dogs cages to kill any fleas that might make their way over there. My dogs are bathed relatively frequently because they spend a lot of time with me outside, rolling around and getting filthy (the dogs, not me). I found a total of 3 dead fleas on my poodle over the past few months that I've had him. All were already dead in the bath. What weakened them, I don't know. I do know that none of my dogs have an active flea infestation. No flea dirt, no live fleas, no scratching, no skin problems, etc. They are all fed raw, as well. 
I recently purchased this product: Natural Anti-Flea and Tick Repellant For Dogs

I don't know how effective it is yet, but I wanted something that could repel fleas & ticks and not pose the risk of seizures, death, and other unsettling side effects of topical pesticides. We'll see how it works, though I haven't had a problem with parasites, so it's difficult to judge...


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I use Bio-spot, have for a very long time (over 16 years), citrus orange smell. I have used on all sizes of poodles. If they are close to using the next size or just over to use the next size I use the size below. I have used it in Okinawa, Virginia and Arkansas. They go out to the woods surrounding our property so we prevent investations in the house. I have not to date had any fleas within the house and ticks die pretty fast for easier removal.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

dazydaizee said:


> I don't use any chemicals on my dogs. I am a dog groomer and I see my fair share of fleas (especially this year). My dogs come to work with me every day. If I find fleas on a dog (because nobody ever likes to tell us before hand), I sprinkle food grade diatomaceous earth down on the floors around the grooming table and cage where the infested dog is, and a line around my dogs cages to kill any fleas that might make their way over there. My dogs are bathed relatively frequently because they spend a lot of time with me outside, rolling around and getting filthy (the dogs, not me). I found a total of 3 dead fleas on my poodle over the past few months that I've had him. All were already dead in the bath. What weakened them, I don't know. I do know that none of my dogs have an active flea infestation. No flea dirt, no live fleas, no scratching, no skin problems, etc. They are all fed raw, as well.
> I recently purchased this product: Natural Anti-Flea and Tick Repellant For Dogs
> 
> I don't know how effective it is yet, but I wanted something that could repel fleas & ticks and not pose the risk of seizures, death, and other unsettling side effects of topical pesticides. We'll see how it works, though I haven't had a problem with parasites, so it's difficult to judge...


I was beginnig to think I was the only one that uses diatomaceous earth we use this as a worm preventative in the big dogs It must be noted that there is an inhalation risk using this product however.. I bathe at least bi weekly ..


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

We had a puppy come in that was routinely given DM as a dewormer/preventative. That dog was more loaded with internal parasites then most puppies i see. Just sayin.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> We had a puppy come in that was routinely given DM as a dewormer/preventative. That dog was more loaded with internal parasites then most puppies i see. Just sayin.


Well that is good to know,,,,, We only use this on the adult dogs however.. Puppies we use Nemex 2 
After the puppies grow up we use Diatomateous earth . As a preventative not as a dewormer I am not certain that it works on an infestations And it is a monthly thing so if not followed it may not work either ...Interesting .....


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

kime1701 said:


> Teffy, your thread was the reason that I finally joined this forum. I recently lost my standard to transitional cell carcinoma (bladder cancer). I started researching this cancer and found so much info on flea and tick and pesticides being a contributer to this diseise. They said that tcc has increased in dogs 10 years old by 200% since the year 2000. These type of preventions came out in the early 90's. Nice timeline huh? I will definately use anything like this sparingly on Kess. I know it is like you said which is the lesser of the evils but we really need to research what we put on our dogs. I just listened to my vet and thought he knew best. I should have done more.


:scared: that is scary. i would love to read what you found. please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes PM too, that is friggin' scary!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Millie's Mum (Apr 27, 2009)

I use Milbemax because we take our min. Poodle over to the South of France and it also protects her against Heart Worm which is prevalent in the Med. We use Advantix for fleas and ticks only when we travel to France and back, as required by the pet passport. We don't have a problem with fleas and so do not use a routine medication.


----------



## kime1701 (Aug 31, 2010)

Teffy and Fracturedcircle, how do you pm?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

kime1701 said:


> Teffy and Fracturedcircle, how do you pm?


click my username and choose "send private message from the drop-down menu.

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181/frozenfields/snap.jpg


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I use NOTHING on my dogs.. I will take a chance with fleas, ticks you name it but I wont give my dogs anything.

I was told that REVOLUTION is the best as it covers fleas ticks, intestinal parasites and heartworm.. It comes in a box with 6 tiny viles you open and squeeze out into the parted coat at the withers. You do not wash the dog for 1 week following administration.

I purchased the pack cost me over $100.00 for 1 box and I spent $500.00 because I got scared my dogs will contract hearworm. I lost all my money because I chickened out after the first application and never put that on them again.. Just will take my chances.

My girl whom I lost at 16 years old was not vaccinated except for her 1 years old vaccine DHPP and never was on heartworm meds and died (healthy) but of old age at 16 minus 10 days.. Goes to show.

ALOT of stand. poodles these days succumb to cancer. Cancer is running RAMPANT in poodles these days, especially the standard variety.

And.. yes, I do believe that vaccines flea and parasite preventatives have a ton to do with it.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ora, how prevalent is HW in Quebec? Is it an area that fleas/ticks/HW is a major problem?


----------



## kime1701 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just google Transitional Cell Carcinoma and start reading. It is frightening the contributers to the disease. Flea and tick dips, topicals, yard products. One of the spring yard products I read about has 2 or 3 chemicals that were in AGENT ORANGE. How frightening is that. I trusted my vet completely. It breaks my heart that in essence I did that to her myself. I loved that dog.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Bigpoodleperson:

That is the beauty of living in Montreal, Canada. We hardly have ticks (almost non existent in my area), no fleas and SO RARELY heartworm.

Inspite of the fact that Montreal is considered an Island, because it is surrounded by water, my area does not boast alot of musquitoes and so we are fortunate.

If and when I sell a puppy to a client who resides in the country up north or in the U.S. I do tell them that in the U.S. and in the country they have a much higher chance of contracting heartworm.

Was I lucky, who knows.. I can only speak from experience of owning breeding selling and showing of 16 years and NEVER once did any of my dogs or my clients dogs contracted heartworm. Fleas maybe but so very rarely.

It depends on what area each of us resides in.. I reside in an area where we do not experience the parvo, lepto, fleas, ticks and hearworm that other areas experience.. 

Also we live in COLD country where most of hte year is cool to very cold, nothing practically lives in the dead of winter.

California, Florida and other warmer places will have a much higher incidence of heartworm fleas, etc... Warm weather allows everything to live, whereas dead cold weather and way below zero temperatures kill many parasites that otherwise will live and multiply in hot humid weather areas.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I also wanted to mention that Montreal has banned all pesticides , weed chemicals and we all can no longer treat our grass with chemicals and pesticides.

I treat my grass with corn gluten peletes which prevent weeds and do the nematodes to combat white grubs.. All is organice and very safe for pets.

I treat my grass twice during the summer season and have gorgeous grass one will never know has not been treated wtih pesticides.

MAJOR cancer for dogs whose owners spray their grass with chemicals.

In the U.S. this is still allowed, in Montreal it is banned and has been for a number of years. If a neighbour sees another spray with chemicals they are reported with HUGE fines.

Also many of our garden stores no longer carry chemicals and grass pesticides.. ALL is organic now.. YAY !!


----------



## dazydaizee (Nov 24, 2009)

These types of health issues are exactly why I do not use flea/tick/heartworm medications on my dogs and I do not vaccinate or give any other unnecessary medications or drugs for the same reason. I worked in a few different positions at animal hospitals for about 7 years, ending as a vet tech. This stuff was ingrained into me. I thought I was doing the right thing with commercial foods, monthly flea/tick and heartworm prevention. I still have nearly full boxes of Interceptor and Advantix, along with Revolution. I used to vaccinate my dogs for the standard Distemper combo, Rabies, and then Lepto, Bordetella, and Lyme because I thought I was being a responsible owner. 
First came my independent research into diet, which led me to prey-model raw, then into vaccine side effects and actual risks vs benefits, heartworm/flea/tick medication side effects, etc. Then I began noticing the side effects I'd read about in the dogs I groom. I'd already seen the effects of poor food, but to see some of the effects of these "preventatives" and vaccinations, and to hear the horror stories from the owners who watched their pet suffer (and a few who died) as a result... I'll never go back to the "modern" or "conventional" approach to pet care. I hate to think about the amount of damage that's already been done to my dogs as a direct result of my fear-induced good intentions. Luckily my poodle pup has been started off right and will not be exposed to these things, but my other dogs are 8.5 and 11.5 years and have had a lifetime of this.


----------



## kime1701 (Aug 31, 2010)

daisydaizee, You could have a urine sample sent to a cytology lab. With neither of them being on any antibotics they would have a clear reading. 
With Eve they thought she had a UTI and put her on antibotics and at first the thought it was a false positive. Especially on your 11 year old. I wish I would have found this site a long time ago.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> California, Florida and other warmer places will have a much higher incidence of heartworm fleas, etc... Warm weather allows everything to live, whereas dead cold weather and way below zero temperatures kill many parasites that otherwise will live and multiply in hot humid weather areas.


*Ora* - I met a breeder last week who told me that she does absolutely the same thing as you !!! So, even though she lives in CA she refuses to use any chemicals on her dogs or a cat (she has 4 dogs and one cat). She said that she had only one case of flees in the past 8 years and treated them all with one "cat dose" and got rid of them and never had a problem again. She also refuses heart-warm preventative (dogs are warm-free) and she does minimal vaccination !!!! She advised me to seek a holistic veterinarian when I get my spoo  since regular ones push their products mercilessly : ((((

I am so glad to see this thread going and seeing so many people living successfully pest free either doing minimal control or natural control!

*Kime*- I am sooo sorry to hear about your dog : ((((. Please do not beat yourself - how could you possibly know without doing the research that you are now doing and having a new vet that is more knowledgeable !!! And she did not die in vain - because of her and you so many dogs will now be saved from untimely death : (((( You gave her the most beautiful life and care and she could not have had a better home than yours ...

Thanks so much for sharing your story here :rose:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Wishpoo:

WELL said indeed.

If I recall a few threads ago BeachGirl asked me if I would honor my comprehensive 5 years written Health Guarantee to clients in whose areas MASSIVE vaccinations, Heartworm meds are all favored and a mandatory thing to do with all dogs otherwise they wont get accepted to dog day care, boarding facilities and obedience school.

Yes I would sell to such clients but I WARN THEM and tell them that my guarantee will NOT apply AT ALL if they choose to vaccinate their dog for everything under the sun and do as their vet tells them to do.

I specifically mention the Addison's and Epilepsy coverage as these two diseases inspite of being thought are genetic can and ARE huge time excerbated by over vaccinations and other deadly pharmaceutical products.

Remember guys, IF vets will believe in what WE concerned pet owners believe they will never survive financially and will have to close up their clinics.

I feel badly for their clients who put their trust 100% in a vet that pushes their vaccination protocol WHILE KNOWING fully that it is toxic to dogs yet the Porsche in the driveway is more important and appeals much more to SOME who could care less about YOUR dog.

I give full coverage on everything including Addisons' and Epilepsy for 5 years.

On Epilepsy and Addisons' I give no coverage UNLESS the client agrees to respect MY vaccination protocol. If they do than these two ailments are fully covered for 5 years as the others are.


----------

